# papaya enzymes



## Guest (Sep 6, 2001)

went to the health food store the other week and was told to just try these enzymes. I stopped my calcium ( use to take 3 aa day and still had some loose stools and some urgency but was comfortable with the improvement) but now no urgency and no discomfort from eating different foods. I like them and hope this will help some of you. oh and normal to very mild C no mattr what I eat! Now I will start introducing veggies and fruit back in to my diet.


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

I have heard a lot and taken off and on papaya enzymes. When I eat a big meal I take a few after to help digest the food. I notice I feel better after a few. My father swears by them. He used to get a upset stomauch and always had heartburn and after many years of taking them he saw much sucess. Good Luck to you and let me know how they work out!


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

I have heard a lot and taken off and on papaya enzymes. When I eat a big meal I take a few after to help digest the food. I notice I feel better after a few. My father swears by them. He used to get a upset stomauch and always had heartburn and after many years of taking them he saw much sucess. Good Luck to you and let me know how they work out!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2001)

I used to take the chewable Papaya enzymes twice a day before the Nutritionist put me on some other digestive enzymes. I did just as well on the Papaya and the bottles only costs a few dollars as opposed to $32.00 at the Nutririonist office. Thats tough on disability. Once my current bottles are done I am back to Papaya. I love the taste of them too.------------------Brenda S, R.N.This too shall pass !Although I am a nurse, nothing I say here should be taken as medical advice, its only personal experience. See your own doctor for any medical questions & answers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2001)

I used to take the chewable Papaya enzymes twice a day before the Nutritionist put me on some other digestive enzymes. I did just as well on the Papaya and the bottles only costs a few dollars as opposed to $32.00 at the Nutririonist office. Thats tough on disability. Once my current bottles are done I am back to Papaya. I love the taste of them too.------------------Brenda S, R.N.This too shall pass !Although I am a nurse, nothing I say here should be taken as medical advice, its only personal experience. See your own doctor for any medical questions & answers.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Are papaya enzymes digestive enzymes?


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Are papaya enzymes digestive enzymes?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They do similiar things to digestive enzymes, but I dunno if they are identical to the ones produced by mammals.K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They do similiar things to digestive enzymes, but I dunno if they are identical to the ones produced by mammals.K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am a papaya fan. I use to take the supplements but don't anymore, however if I can get fresh I love the fruit. It is very mild and a digestive aid for a variety of reasons. ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am a papaya fan. I use to take the supplements but don't anymore, however if I can get fresh I love the fruit. It is very mild and a digestive aid for a variety of reasons. ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Eric, Just have to laugh when you say "if I can get fresh Papaya(paw paw here)Our supermarkets are full of the horrible stuff! I hate the smell of it every where I go. I live in Queensland by the way!regards gilly


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Eric, Just have to laugh when you say "if I can get fresh Papaya(paw paw here)Our supermarkets are full of the horrible stuff! I hate the smell of it every where I go. I live in Queensland by the way!regards gilly


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2001)

well yesterday I ate taco bell and later last night I ate raisin bran which is a definate nono even when I did not have IBS Dthe next morning I had medium soft stools and went twice in a 15 minute period instead of allllll daaaayy! the rest of the day I was fine no stomach cramps and no urge to go!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2001)

well yesterday I ate taco bell and later last night I ate raisin bran which is a definate nono even when I did not have IBS Dthe next morning I had medium soft stools and went twice in a 15 minute period instead of allllll daaaayy! the rest of the day I was fine no stomach cramps and no urge to go!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I haven't tried papaya yet. This is something I should try ...


----------

